

Time Sort (Noguchi) Filing System - fogus
http://www.askunclemark.com/2007/01/time-sort-noguchi-filing-system.html

======
rntz
The optimality of move-to-front (under what precise meaning of "optimality" I
couldn't tell you) for organizing a list is a fairly well-known result in
computer science. Knuth mentions it in TAOCP, vol 3. It's a wonder it took
this long for someone to apply this result to real life.

------
bayareaguy
For documents in a single directory, you can get a similar effect using the
's' key in emacs-dired mode or 'ls -lt' from the shell.

